# Vaio Zoom Concept - 1 Word: SsEeXxYy



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/09/vaio_zoom.jpg
*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/09/vaio_zoom2.jpg

This Vaio Zoom laptop concept is one of the coolest we've seen. Featuring a holographic glass screen that goes transparent and a keyboard that turns opaque when turned off, it's slick and beautiful. And sure, a touch keyboard like this would be extremely annoying without haptic feedback and screens like that don't really exist yet, but it's an interesting look at what we'll be playing with a few years down the line. Despite the fact that this isn't an official Sony concept, we still think they should work at making it a reality.

*Source*


----------



## RCuber (Sep 19, 2007)

sexy concept 8)


----------



## goobimama (Sep 19, 2007)

That's a smoker! Would love to lay my hands on one of those... I just hope MS improves upon Vista and gives something decent to run on that.. (2012 perhaps?)

Kinda like that "futuristic iMac" concept that was going around a few years ago:
*techepics.com/files/futuristic_imac.jpg


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 19, 2007)

umber cool!

any idea what they will cost when they come in market?


----------



## azzu (Sep 19, 2007)

kool concept 
Superb design


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

now only if they have a Optimus Keyboard


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 20, 2007)

*WWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW*​


----------



## entrana (Sep 20, 2007)

this is the sexiest looking pc ever!


----------



## iamtheone (Sep 20, 2007)

man.....i'll sell my house for one of those if i have to..........but i dont think that'll happen coz its not gonna become a reality like most of the concepts...


----------



## entrana (Sep 20, 2007)

what do u mean its not gonna become reality dude are u cracked or something. everything is possible. people must have thought before that computer wudnt even exist


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

@iamthe1: i doubt that .... its gonna be a reality .... there has to be some innovation may not be soon but yeah the way we are heading in tech development as far as displays are concerned it think this is gonna be next ... we've seen hp's concept then MS coming with surface and also with dual side touch screen so .... im optimistic of seeing this in the market ....


----------



## entrana (Sep 20, 2007)

of course it is but it will just take some time


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 20, 2007)

its cool


----------



## crazyforever (Sep 21, 2007)

its cumin soon my dear friend

B+


----------



## rajasekharan (Sep 21, 2007)

damn, thats one hot machine , mac or win , *nix , i dont care,

the concept is simply mind blowing...


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 22, 2007)

My VAIO is 1 yr old. 2 yrs more before warranty expires and 1 more year without warranty. So I would be buying a new one in 3 yrs from now. This thing should be available at that time


----------



## mavihs (Sep 23, 2007)

simply sexxxyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 23, 2007)

wow looks gr8


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 23, 2007)

Yo man, iMav, u r posting SEXY stuff cool..... thanks 

i suggest u to change ur username to iSexy


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 23, 2007)

We already have the folding screens and the laser keyboards. It wont be long before this does become a reality.


----------

